# Diatoms/ brown algae.



## greenteam (Feb 8, 2012)

Diatoms are a normal stage in new tanks. I never do anything other then wait and allow the tank to settle in. One thing I notice was that a strong current really slows down it;s growth. Try and improve the flow of the tank and should help.

"They form the base of aquatic food webs in marine and freshwater habitats."


----------



## Bushkill (Feb 15, 2012)

Seachem Phosguard works well. It has alumina in it to bind the silicates. I tried it as an experiment in a 65G and it really does work well. I've battled diatoms for years and I do WC like a fiend. I have tons of tanks to get it into and I'll get to all of them.


----------



## Chulios66 (Jan 3, 2013)

I hate brown algae, it killed my first few aquarium fish. I guess it took much oxygen when I was gone so the fish died because of a power failure. I have been battling it for 3 years and I still am to this day.


----------



## TDerivan (Jan 3, 2014)

greenteam said:


> Diatoms are a normal stage in new tanks. I never do anything other then wait and allow the tank to settle in. One thing I notice was that a strong current really slows down it;s growth. Try and improve the flow of the tank and should help.
> 
> "They form the base of aquatic food webs in marine and freshwater habitats."


Same here. If I leave it alone it goes away in a week or two.


----------



## emmynk (Jan 21, 2014)

See but I've had this tank since June ;( I believe my areas water is high in silicates so that might be a majority of the problem. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## Hardstuff (Oct 13, 2012)

I have been having a problem in a heavily planted 10 gallon tank that is mature. Its been running for over a year. The tank has been doing well but over the last few months I am getting diatoms on most of the plants. I do have uncoated gravel in that tank at the bottom coated with a layer of Flourite on top with Laterite.

I was wondering if the uncoated gravel is leaching silicates out. Another issue may be I have a few rocks in the tank with Anubias growing on them. Maybe the rocks are leaching as well. I also made a silicone sealant based CO2 reactor as well. Another theory I have is , disturbing mature substrates can cause algae blooms why not diatomic blooms as well? I have been vacuuming more lately. It seems after making the reactor I developed more diatoms but who knows? 

I may try the perigan, but the way I look at it is : If there is a constant source of PO4 or Silicates they will never totally go away!


----------



## Warlock (Feb 28, 2012)

i upped water changes to daily (>50%.. and it went away..


----------



## emmynk (Jan 21, 2014)

Mine still won't go away...luckily haven't killed plants but its very ugly..

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## Solcielo lawrencia (Dec 30, 2013)

It sounds like you aren't fertilizing. Otherwise, you may have very high organics fueling the growth.


----------

